# 83 Quantum Wagon TD bubbles in overflow tank after overheating



## bellavesus (Oct 20, 2011)

Long story short, after overheating due to a failed hose there are bubbles in my overflow tank. She started and ranl, but was lacking power and smoked white heavily on startup.

We pulled the head and 1 and 4 pistons are pretty black, but 2 and 3 look almost new?

No obvious breaches to the head gasket, and head appears to have some cracks in 2 and 3. I took a photos of both sides of the head gasket, and a few of the head. What do you guys think? 

Does it appear i need a new head? 

Could those cracks be the reason why the tops of the two cylinders are so clean- they have been getting washed with coolant?

May I also have injector issues on 1 and 4? 

I would like to get her back on the road soon, she was a great daily driver. 43mpg!


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

I'd say a new head is in order. Those cracks look bad. Hopefully you didn't damage the bottom end. Try Jack at vwdieselparts.com Not cheap, but he knows his stuff and you'll get good parts for sure.



Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

Cracks between the valve seats are absolutely normal.


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

They're not the normal little cracks between the seats. They're big cracks from the seats to the injector inserts. Check the pics. 


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## bellavesus (Oct 20, 2011)

That was my worry, the cracks that go to the inserts. The head gasket does not look like it was leaking, so I am guessing these cracks are why I had combustion gases in the coolant overflow tank. 
I have a TDI motor complete out of a '98 jetta that I am thinking about swapping in there, but do not have the pedal or dash components. I do have the ECU, but am on the fence about trying the swap.


----------



## QuantumMechanic (Mar 1, 2015)

Go big or go home! TDI parts are way easier to find now and you have many more options for upgrades. Just my 2 cents. Good luck!


Sent from my Commodore 64


----------



## bellavesus (Oct 20, 2011)

My main issue with swapping over the tdi is the electronics. I do not have the pedal or dash assembly, just engine wiring and ECU. The 1.6T that is in there now was rebuilt in 2000, so it is probably due for a freshening up anyways, but comparing the work to have it on the road again it would seem keeping the 1.6 is easier.


----------



## krautwhlz (May 10, 2010)

bellavesus said:


> My main issue with swapping over the tdi is the electronics...


You can swap in the TDI motor & your 1.6TD pump to create a 'mechanical TDI (often called an "mTDI"), and have most of the benefits of the factory TDI. Then if/when you DO collect all the TDI electronic pieces, those could be easily mounted up for the full factory effect. There's lots of diesel swap info on the web (including at http://vwdiesel.net/forum/ ).

A side note: the TDI - or even an "mTDI" will have lots more torque at the lower RPMs than did your 1.6TD, so... if you could find a 5-speed from a 1.7L (or even 1.8L) gas Quantum, it would feature a wider gear ratio spread and a higher 5th gear for quieter highway cruising than with your turbodiesel Quantum's factory transaxle. A TDI (or mTDI) will have plenty of torque to pull the higher ratio ratios. At 70mph, my 1.7L gasser trans lowers the engine speed by about 500rpm, relative to the 1.6TD's closer-ratio trans. OTOH leaving in the 1.6TD's close ratio trans may be preferable if your Quantum sees only in-town driving. 

A good chart of applicable Quantum/Audi/Dasher gear ratios is at http://www.lunaticfringe.org/vwfox/mod/transmission-swap-specs.html

Have fun with your re-power. :thumbup:


----------



## dieseljosh (Nov 10, 2003)

I can source gas trannies for your quantum engine swap if anybody'd like.


----------

